
Elon Musk's Tesla will eventually crash – and scientists think they know where - mbrubeck
http://www.businessinsider.com/starman-elon-musk-car-orbit-collision-risk-calculations-2018-2
======
adreamingsoul
I hope space pirates steal Elon Musk's Tesla.

